# Wow.....Adam Morrison



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Morrison has been one of my players since his freshman year at Gonzaga. Gonzaga has always been one of my favorite teams.

But HOW much stuff will he get away with???!?!?!?!? He whines and complains all game about barely getting touched. HE slams the ball right in the refs face. Also, he gets every single call possible. After his whining, if he is barely touched, a foul is called on the other team. It is almost always just good defense by the defender.

I've never seen more star treatment for a college player in my life!


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Yep. If I have the right to whine about Duke, I must admit that Morrison is getting the same type of treatment. It seems like the hype is really getting to his head, which is too bad.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That looked like a clean block to me.Plus the Timekeeper didn't start the clock until the play was over. Jesus that was messed up.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

How lucky is Gonzaga..They get all the calls. I like them because they were always thought of as the small school and underdogs. But now they are just like another Duke. They get all the calls. Whoever that timekeeper is should be fired for the rest of their life. ALSO, that was a pretty clean block. Just overall BS.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I dont think the block was clean. To many people only focus on what the blockers hand is doing. His body namely his shoulder was what hit Mallon.

As for the timekeeper that was some serious bull****...


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Jsimo12 said:


> I dont think the block was clean. To many people only focus on what the blockers hand is doing. His body namely his shoulder was what hit Mallon.
> 
> As for the timekeeper that was some serious bull****...


The block wasn't fully clean as he got him with SOME body. But clean enough to be disregarded with .5 seconds (and what should have been 0) left? I think so.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Yep. If I have the right to whine about Duke, I must admit that Morrison is getting the same type of treatment. It seems like the hype is really getting to his head, which is too bad.


I wouldn't say its getting to his head....He's been competitive like that as long as I can remember......and when everyone thinks he's whining to the refs he isn't *****ing and complaining as much as people think thats just the way he is.....he interacts with his players and coaches the same way....He's a different guy thats for sure, but thats part of the reason why I like him...


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Has anyone noticed...



...that JJ Redick is closing in on Morrison's scoring average?

A few weeks ago, I would have never expected it. Right now, JJ trails by .3 points. A big game tonight, and he could pass him up.


----------



## historyofthegame (Jan 30, 2004)

Morrison SHOULD have gotten a tech for the ball smack right in front of the ref. He would have been out of the game for the last 2 minutes and the outcome definately could have been different considering Morrison scored 4 out of the last 5 for Gonzaga. As for the foul on the Mallon shot, it did look like he got him with the shoulder, but I agree with dmiles that with .5 seconds left you gotta let the kids play.

Gonzaga is definately not playing their best basketball right now. They're not getting any production out of their backcourt. Ravio, Altidor-Cespedes, and Knight combined for only 8 points last night. I really wouldn't be surprised if they lose a game or two in the WCC. Loyola Marymount is playing their best basketball right now, their an athletic team, they like to run the floor, and they'll make you pay for your mistakes. San Diego is one of the best shooting teams in the country and would have beaten the Zags if weren't for a buzzer beater by Eroll Knight.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Bad officiating at games where Duke's not involved!?!?!? I don't believe it for one second.  

99% of the whiners won't admit the officiating is pathetic across the board. There's only a conspiracy with Duke.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i didnt catch the game last night but adam seems a little agitated lately, he actaully gets bumped around more than the average player and a lot of it doesnt get called. in the wcc they tend to favor the zags but out of conferance they dont usually get any preferential treatment. my guess is morrison probably has hit the point in the season where it is more of a struggle to get cranked up for games. i hope he settles down a little and lets his game do the talking. he definitely has been off in his demeanor lately.


----------



## sevenwithcheese (Feb 8, 2006)

Maybe when Gonzaga schedules a real team on their schedule I'll start taking their team and players seriously. In 22 games Gonzaga has only played 5 ranked teams and lost to 3 of them. 

Like I said in the Duke/UNC thread ... how hard is it to drop 30 on teams like Pepperdine, and Santa Clara.


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

Morrison sucks. Personally I take Demarcus Nelson over him. Markie is a great guy and a super defender, one of the best in the world. Also a great scorer too.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

CodyThePuppy said:


> Morrison sucks.


 :laugh: 



> how hard is it to drop 30 on teams like Pepperdine, and Santa Clara.


25 vs. Maryland
43 vs. MSU
43 vs. Washington
25 vs. Okla St.
34 vs. Memphis

I'm guessing he goes off for 35+ vs. Stanford.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Between Morrison and JJ I was leanign towards JJ as POY, now I am leaning towards Morrison. Mostly b/c I learned recently that he is Diabatic, and to me managing that and playing 35-40 min a game with his energy and such, that alone shows he is player.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

sevenwithcheese said:


> Maybe when Gonzaga schedules a real team on their schedule I'll start taking their team and players seriously. In 22 games Gonzaga has only played 5 ranked teams and lost to 3 of them.
> 
> Like I said in the Duke/UNC thread ... how hard is it to drop 30 on teams like Pepperdine, and Santa Clara.


WOW....Do you watch basketball? 

Honestly.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

CodyThePuppy said:


> Morrison sucks. Personally I take Demarcus Nelson over him. Markie is a great guy and a super defender, one of the best in the world. Also a great scorer too.


Okay, you can have DeMarcus Nelson. I didn't know his scoring from high school carried over to college. So 6 PPG is a great scorer? 

He CAN be a great scorer. He sure isn't a great D1 college scorer right now.


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

A little off topic...but how entertaining are Redick and Morrison to watch in the last few minutes of a game? I mean, those two are just nails. Morrison's hit tons of big shots this year...thinking back to Maui...that was just amazing.

As for Redick, he's just as fearless...look no further than that Duke-UNC game last night. The last two threes, one where he just pulled up and faded away, the other the beautiful step back...man. Just beautiful. I still want to strangle the guy, but there's no questioning his balls.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

BigMike said:


> A little off topic...but how entertaining are Redick and Morrison to watch in the last few minutes of a game? I mean, those two are just nails. Morrison's hit tons of big shots this year...thinking back to Maui...that was just amazing.
> 
> As for Redick, he's just as fearless...look no further than that Duke-UNC game last night. The last two threes, one where he just pulled up and faded away, the other the beautiful step back...man. Just beautiful. I still want to strangle the guy, but there's no questioning his balls.


This is why both deserve every accolade they get, both step up in big games with the defese out to stop them. There is no denying their contributions on the NCAA level.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

CodyThePuppy said:


> Morrison sucks. Personally I take Demarcus Nelson over him. Markie is a great guy and a super defender, one of the best in the world. Also a great scorer too.


Try looking at the world without your Duke colored glasses... If Nelson is better than Morrison, I'll eat my modem.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

=Rondo= said:


> Try looking at the world without your Duke colored glasses... If Nelson is better than Morrison, I'll eat my modem.


Dude, check out his other posts. In another forum he compared JJ to Wilt...

I think he's being a bit sarcastic (or just obnoxious).


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I know how he is. I bet he thinks Duke could beat the Detroit Pistons on any given night. :boohoo:


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

=Rondo= said:


> I know how he is. I bet he thinks Duke could beat the Detroit Pistons on any given night. :boohoo:



They can't?

JJ Redick can win Connect 4 in 3 moves.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

The Truth said:


> They can't?
> 
> JJ Redick can win Connect 4 in 3 moves.


You got me there... :frenchy:


----------

